# Dad bed ridden- an tips?



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

I and my siblings ( two brothers) were determined to keep my Dad, who has dementia and Parkinson’s in his apartment after Mom passed June 2020. He requires 24 hour care, and qualified for hospice in the home last month. Yesterday after we had to call 911 for a lift assist because my brother was in the hospital (another story) and Dad was on the floor, the Hospice Case Manager advised that Dad stay in bed. This makes sense as standing and moving or deciding to stand or move takes hours at this point, but it’s so sad to me.

He is on hydrocodone as he is in pain with stiffness and cellulitis.

Caregiving is lonely and sad sometimes! Good thing Spring is on the way! Thanks for letting me complain!!


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Such a hard road to travel for all of you.????????????


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Cindy, and your post hits home because my husband (aged 68) was just diagnosed with Parkinson's. 
How wonderful that you were able to get care for him and keep him in his home. How is his mood? Would he enjoy listening to audio books? I can't think of anything else at the moment, but maybe some other KPers will. Anyway, I'm sending you a big hug, and please feel free to pm me if you need a listening ear.


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

Sending you a pm with my number. Retired home care and hospice RN. Would be glad to talk and answer questions, give suggestions. Call if you want to talk. Hugs.


----------



## yogi919 (Mar 16, 2016)

I feel bad for you and your family. My family faced the same situation with my mother who just passed away in February. After hospice suggested my mother stay in bed, she lived over a year that way and it was heart breaking. I thought I would be relieved when she passed but have not been able to stop crying since. Good luck with your father


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Your poor dad. I’m saying a prayer for everyone who is so kind to care for others.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I understand completely. My mom also had Parkinson’s and the related dementia. She was also confined to a wheelchair. We had her living in a supportive Nursing Home and paid privately for a aide in that setting. Be sure to keep YOU taken care of too.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Please don't say you are complaining. I have been a caregiver multiple times and it is not an easy position to be in. You do it with love from your heart and the anxiety you face is not easy to deal with. You are constantly searching for the right answers and in most cases don't recognize how tired you are. Ask Hospice if they have a bed with an automated lift device. This cannot be used by one individual, but it is very helpful. It does sound the best solution for your dad at this time in his journey is to stay in bed and avoid the possibility of his falling and perhaps causing additional problems to deal with, broken hip, hitting his head, etc. Can his bed face a window rather than a doorway or a wall in front of him. This will allow him to see the sky, the sun, etc. Please feel free to PM me if you wish. I took care of both my mom, my aunt and not too long ago my husband. May God bless you and your family for taking care of your father in this time of need.


----------



## sisistitches (Feb 14, 2014)

Your gift of time to your ailing father is to be commended. You will never regret spending time which is the greatest gift of all, love. May you draw strength in the coming days to continue giving him care.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Cindy. This is so hard on the family caregivers. Be sure to each take some time for yourselves.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Make sure you get a medical air mattress asap if you do not already have one. It is absolutely necessary to present bed sores. My brother and I had to reposition my father every two hours round the clock waiting to get one in the middle of covid. We still could not prevent the bedsores. The mattresses are the best way to go.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I looked this week at pictures of a lady we saw in 2016. She has Alzheimer’s. 

She had been moved to a great assisted living unit. She did nit know us but knew her son and daughter in law. 

When she worsened, they found her a closer to sons home, care home. Family was sure she would not last long. 

A year ago she stopped knowing her son. Now she is bed confined. No one dreamed she would last this long.

She a bed confined now abs very little intake. Hospice care only now….for at least 9 months. It’s such a horrible disease.

She has 2 sons and one daughter that lives in another state and comes home to criticize.

Horrible illness. The audio books are a great thought, Bible on them too may comfort all of you.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I looked this week at pictures of a lady we saw in 2016. She has Alzheimer’s. 

She had been moved to a great assisted living unit. She did nit know us but knew her son and daughter in law. 

When she worsened, they found her a closer to sons home, care home. Family was sure she would not last long. 

A year ago she stopped knowing her son. Now she is bed confined. No one dreamed she would last this long.

She a bed confined now abs very little intake. Hospice care only now….for at least 9 months. It’s such a horrible disease.

She has 2 sons and one daughter that lives in another state and comes home to criticize.

Horrible illness. The audio books are a great thought, Bible on them too may comfort all of you.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

No it’s not complaining!! You are just venting as a caregiver! Sometimes it is necessary to start a new!! Prayers for you and your family! Hugs


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I can commiserate with you, Cindy, Jojo and others. My DH has Alzheimer's and I am his sole caregiver! I have help twice a week, for about 3 hrs.each time. I get to run errands or keep appts. I know I need more help. But what kind???

And how does one care for a completely bedridden patient at home? Unbelievable! You have to change, bathe, feed, etc. all while in bed??? And how does one pay for a nursing home instead?? I have no idea!

I have had to call 911 several times when his legs have become so weak & shaky that he falls - sometimes twice in one night!

Pray for all of us Caregivers, please, KPers. Thanx ~


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

What about moving his bed to the living room? That way he can feel as though he is not totally isolated. That's what we did for my mother when she was terminally ill.

Hospital bed in living room. She raised her hands and said "look, I'm master of my own kingdom".


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Take care of yourself.


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

My Dad loves to read newspapers or watch news from different places. It gives him an interest and something to talk about.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

You’re not complaining. What you are doing is hard. Music seems to soothe some dementia patients. See if you can find some music from his teen and early adult years and play it for him. It might cheer him up a bit. If you don’t have a hospital bed, get one.
Don’t argue with him him when he says something that is incorrect. Make sure there is plenty of light in the room during the day. Keep a large single day calendar where he can see it. Try to orient him to the day, weather. Say something like “ Isn't it a beautiful Monday morning? It’s so warm and sunny.” Open the windows for a while if the day is warm. If he is verbal at all and he complains that he’s cold, ask if he needs a blanket. Don’t tell him “it’s 85 degrees in here”. 
Find a dementia/Alzheimer’s support group and make sure you find one you can attend. Taking care of yourself is important and this is just one way to do that. You will find a lot of helpful suggestions and new friends there. People who know exactly what you’re going through.


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Books to help: "The 36 -hour day" , "When Reasoning No Longer Works"


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

Cindycz said:


> I and my siblings ( two brothers) were determined to keep my Dad, who has dementia and Parkinson's in his apartment after Mom passed June 2020. He requires 24 hour care, and qualified for hospice in the home last month. Yesterday after we had to call 911 for a lift assist because my brother was in the hospital (another story) and Dad was on the floor, the Hospice Case Manager advised that Dad stay in bed. This makes sense as standing and moving or deciding to stand or move takes hours at this point, but it's so sad to me.
> 
> He is on hydrocodone as he is in pain with stiffness and cellulitis.
> 
> Caregiving is lonely and sad sometimes! Good thing Spring is on the way! Thanks for letting me complain!!


As a retired visiting nurse I could give you a day long list of advice.
But just the basics.
He will need turning frequently to prevent pressure ulcers developing on hips and sacrum.
The best mattress, a pressure reduction mattress, similar to a tempur paedic.
An electric bed to assist with positioning.
One way incontinence pads to wick away moisture, they are washable. Or alternatively external catheters (like a condom with tubing, called Texas catheters)
Skin protective cream and cleanser. Smith and Nephew make one called 'Secura' comes in a box, 2 pieces, cleanser and the cream.
And above all a good nutritious diet which helps to nourish the skin and promote a regular bowel routine.
Pressure ulcer prevention was my biggest beef with the local hospital in my day, sending patients home with already developed ulcers. Just so not necessary if a skin inspection is carried out daily. 
Thank you for taking care of your dad at home, I wish you all the best.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

My mom had Parkinsons, and I kept her at home, eventually I moved in to care for her..alone...24/7. Lucky I hired people to sit with her so I could run errands, and my brother and his wife came every 3-4 months to break me. 
I slept on the floor by her bed, on the cushions from the couch. So I would know when she tried to get up by herself. I averaged about 3 hours of sleep a night. 
It is hard, but ...it can be done. Hang in there and try to figure out ways to prevent him from getting up. Ask if they have alarms that can be attached to his clothing, so when the pin is pulled out, from him trying to get up, an alarm goes off, as we know, you can not be there every second of every day..bathroom breaks, meal prep...Hospice will help you if you talk to them openly and honestly


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You must be able to get a break, daily we hope. Even to have a nap and re-energize. Skin integrity is very, very important, no bedclothes that restrict or rub. Bed exercises to keep at least some mobility to prevent constrictures, which can become very painful. Leg lifting and bending, arm swings etc. having a hospital bed that allows sitting positions makes it seem less bedridden than flat all the time. If there are some , if you are close to a college, that have nursing students that like the observation sitting job, a safety net for you, they may have off Hours compatible to your schedule. Also get in touch with Council on Aging if they are in your area, there are programs that pay the spouse as caregiver too, in different states.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

skkp said:


> Make sure you get a medical air mattress asap if you do not already have one. It is absolutely necessary to present bed sores. My brother and I had to reposition my father every two hours round the clock waiting to get one in the middle of covid. We still could not prevent the bedsores. The mattresses are the best way to go.


Even the perfect mattress won't prevent bedsores. There is a big jump in different needs and care keeping someone in bed 24/7. Get help in learning what new things you need to care for your father. You need a medical lift for one thing. It is the safest way for anyone to move a patient. It spares not just your back but the patient too. 
I have seen used ones at my favorite thrift store.
The nonrinse cleansers make a huge difference in keeping an incontinent person clean and keeping the skin healthy. 
I sewed an extra layer of plastic tablecloth fabric to the backside of the washable bed pads we used.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Even an air bed will not prevent bed sores particularly if the patient is incontinent. A bed alarm would let you know if he was trying to get out of bed. Look after yourself


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

You are allowed to vent. ????

Caregiving can be very hard. It's very hard to see your loved ones deteriorate in front of your eyes. 

I go to see my mum every day in her nursing home and sometimes have a little cry after I leave... She's only been there 5 weeks and I can see the deterioration in that time. 

An air mattress would be very helpful to help prevent or lessen pressure areas for your dad as he's going to be bed ridden now. You should be able to hire one. A hospital bed might make things easier for you all as well and be more comfortable for your dad as they are nicely adjustable.

Best wishes to you all on this hard journey. ????


----------



## knitblefingers (Oct 16, 2014)

tstramel said:


> Sending you a pm with my number. Retired home care and hospice RN. Would be glad to talk and answer questions, give suggestions. Call if you want to talk. Hugs.


What a nice thing to do. Cudos to you!


----------



## lupadom (Aug 5, 2017)

never feel you are complaining,you are showing your Dad love and compassion and it is taking its toll on you."Vent" whenever you need to let off steam,someone here will always"listen".Virtual hugs to you and your poor Dad.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I don’t think you are complaining either more telling it as it is. So many with this horrible condition these days makes you wonder why. Sending hugs and comfort to you.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Denrose (Jan 30, 2016)

You may want to check and see if you can get the medical alert necklace. It helped my neighbor several times remember breaking a window is cheaper than finding a new front door. If you have already made baskets for each part of her day one for clothing, bedding,legal stuff, meals, hygiene, medical stuff :a calendar for appointments to be listed, a notebook of doctors names and there prescription and dosage amounts matter smaller people do not need as much as larger people. Also food seems to be very unusual sometime they like it other times not so much. I know that radios which just play music are also great variety is key also auditory books are great. If your mom prayed (ie said the Rosary etc. attended Mass) one can find those and many prayers on line. I found this information and since you area is in New York https://aging.ny.gov/national-family-caregiver-support-program This site is a United States website https://www.ncoa.org/caregivers 
I have learned one is able to go and visit many websites and this group seems to be one great wealthy source of knowledge. Believe or not the Bible has your great family covered on care of ones parents https://www.gotquestions.org/caring-for-old-parents.html

On my roaming around the net yesterday I did find this cooking for two is hard without a plan https://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/18262/cooking-methods-styles/recipes-for-two/

As always venting here is far safer than most places these days God bless your work. Oh if you need help moving my mom said sheets help and a clock face on a paper plate 12 and six on ones back 3 on your left and 9 on your right. Also an air cleaner might also be something to consider. I am positive there are more informed people who know more.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

May the Good Lord grant you the grace and strength to carry on. I've been in your shoes too as so many others. It's not easy but you'll be glad you did your best when you had to.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Sending prayers, good thoughts and a sunshine bouquet to all those kind souls helping their loved ones.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

charliesaunt said:


> Please don't say you are complaining. I have been a caregiver multiple times and it is not an easy position to be in. You do it with love from your heart and the anxiety you face is not easy to deal with. You are constantly searching for the right answers and in most cases don't recognize how tired you are. Ask Hospice if they have a bed with an automated lift device. This cannot be used by one individual, but it is very helpful. It does sound the best solution for your dad at this time in his journey is to stay in bed and avoid the possibility of his falling and perhaps causing additional problems to deal with, broken hip, hitting his head, etc. Can his bed face a window rather than a doorway or a wall in front of him. This will allow him to see the sky, the sun, etc. Please feel free to PM me if you wish. I took care of both my mom, my aunt and not too long ago my husband. May God bless you and your family for taking care of your father in this time of need.


I too have been a caregiver multiple times, and am helping now with my father-in-law, who is 97 and fading ever so slowly but has been on and off hospice for years. I appreciate charliesaunt's advice, above. The other suggestion I would make is to bring music into his life. My experience is that no matter how poorly cognition is, the patients always respond to music, whether you see it or not. If there was some genre in particular that you know he loved in the past, play that first and often, but include others too. You can get an inexpensive boombox for his room and a stash of CDs, or use Spotify, or whatever you find easy. Good luck, and do make sure to take care of yourself too.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Also, it is very, very loving of you to keep him at his home. It means so much. My sister and I did this for our mom, and it meant the world to her. I hope deeply my daughters will do the same for me. The idea of being in an institutional setting in my waning years fills me with dread.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> I and my siblings ( two brothers) were determined to keep my Dad, who has dementia and Parkinson's in his apartment after Mom passed June 2020. He requires 24 hour care, and qualified for hospice in the home last month. Yesterday after we had to call 911 for a lift assist because my brother was in the hospital (another story) and Dad was on the floor, the Hospice Case Manager advised that Dad stay in bed. This makes sense as standing and moving or deciding to stand or move takes hours at this point, but it's so sad to me.
> 
> He is on hydrocodone as he is in pain with stiffness and cellulitis.
> 
> Caregiving is lonely and sad sometimes! Good thing Spring is on the way! Thanks for letting me complain!!


Cindy- I am so sorry. Been there- done that with my Mom. Hardest thing ever !
Hospice was my lifeline. No easy answer. Every day is a new set of issues. Just remember to take care of you.
Sending prayers for your Dad and your family


----------



## gaff (Feb 27, 2012)

A hoyler lift is a good way to get a person out of and into bed with no lifting on your part your doctor can get it for you though medicare Their is a learning curve I weight i110 and my husband weighted 195 we used it about 4 months


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Care-giving is an act of unselfish love. And it is very taxing. Very important to take good care of yourself - in every respect. ????


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

As a fellow caregiver I understand your plight. You are not complaining but stating facts as they are. People will tell you to take care of yourself but that can be very hard. I'm a sole caregiver so doing things outside our home isn't really an option. (DH doesn't want to impose on friends to come and sit with him.) Our adult grandchildren are arriving Sunday and I have a half day out planned. If you are able to trade off with your brothers, even for part of a day, please do so.


----------



## mezgeja (Jan 25, 2018)

If the hospice does not provide it, get a bed rail for the bed. They slip between the matress and the box spring. My late husband used to fall out of bed at home, never did once after I installed it. If your dad is even a little mobile, the rail helps him stand or sit on the edge of the bed.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

Please use this forum to vent when you need to, many of us have gone through what you are doing and understand. We can't physically help, but we can listen and be here. Remember, someone is on this forum 24/7. We are here, and we care.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Since Christmas I have been caring for my husband with the assistance of Hospice. I am the sole caregiver. I have noticed that it is getting much harder to help my husband get into the hospital bed. He is in a lot of pain with edema in his legs. There is nothing to do to remedy this situation. I feel helpless watching him struggle just to use the bathroom. Since our home is two stories, he has to stay in the living room. I wish that I had a shower installed downstairs before he became I’ll. I will continue to do the best I can for him. No one deserves to suffer. To all that take care of your loved ones I applaud you.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

diane647 said:


> Since Christmas I have been caring for my husband with the assistance of Hospice. I am the sole caregiver. I have noticed that it is getting much harder to help my husband get into the hospital bed. He is in a lot of pain with edema in his legs. There is nothing to do to remedy this situation. I feel helpless watching him struggle just to use the bathroom. Since our home is two stories, he has to stay in the living room. I wish that I had a shower installed downstairs before he became I'll. I will continue to do the best I can for him. No one deserves to suffer. To all that take care of your loved ones I applaud you.


Hospice had been great with providing us with bath wipes which seem to work well for my DH. We didn't have a shower available either and it scared me to death to watch him tryp to climb into the tub for a shower. Toileting is another challenge. If appropriate a catheter is a great help. Bed pans can be useful. Lowering the bed can also helpful when it's time to get him in bed, so that it's just below the level of his bum. Sending hugs!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

gaff said:


> A hoyler lift is a good way to get a person out of and into bed with no lifting on your part your doctor can get it for you though medicare Their is a learning curve I weight i110 and my husband weighted 195 we used it about 4 months


Yes it is an option. However when my Mom was in need, Hospice wouldnt sign the consent- safety was their reason. SO my extremely handy brother welded one over night. We bought a sling used for large animals at the local seed and feed. It was a LIFE saver. I could lift Mom high enough off the bed to change the sheets daily. She never wanted to get up. SHe was comfy in bed. It was her wish. So we never forced her to sit in the chair.

God bless you and your family. It is a rough road, BUT none of us would change one minute of the time we spent caring for our loved one.
And YES you will have selfish thoughts along the way. I know I did. I did indeed get out for the hour the Hospice nurse was there. Just the fresh air was enough.

And please VENT here. Someone is always awake and willing to listen. If I were closer I would take you for a coffee .


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Caregivers definitely need a place to vent. It’s hard work! We cared for my mom around the clock at the end of her life and we all made sure each of us had a break to get away for a bit. It really helped. I’ll never be sorry that we took care of her though.


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

nitnana said:


> I can commiserate with you, Cindy, Jojo and others. My DH has Alzheimer's and I am his sole caregiver! I have help twice a week, for about 3 hrs.each time. I get to run errands or keep appts. I know I need more help. But what kind???
> 
> And how does one care for a completely bedridden patient at home? Unbelievable! You have to change, bathe, feed, etc. all while in bed??? And how does one pay for a nursing home instead?? I have no idea!
> 
> ...


My caregiver duties ended in December when my husband died. He had dementia and multiple other health issues. I actually found caregiving, at least the physical side of it easier. 
We went through several falls and I needed lift assist from EMTs several times before DH was bed bound. So I know how scary and frustrating it all is. 
I found a few caregiver support groups on Facebook, one of them specifically for caregivers of people with dementia.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

My dad was on bed for more than 8 years
He had an air mattress and early on we had a machine which would lift him and put him in a wheel chair 
Later this too was not possible so he had his bed in front of the window so he could see his beloved garden with all the fruit trees that he had planted many years ago
It was a sad long lonely road for him especially after mom passed away. He did not have dementia and enjoyed watching documentaries on TV. He loved seeing all the many places he had travelled to.
I could not travel to be with him because of Visa constraints and then the pandemic started and we could not travel because of the lockdown
My dad passed away last year, my sister nursed him throughout the long years and later with the help of a nurse
He had no bed sores for which we are so grateful
I miss him everyday...
Sending you love and hugs


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

Caregivers take on an enormous responsibility and workload. I took care of my mother for most of 3 years, but she was able to walk and talk and mostly take care of herself, but wasn't allowed to cook because she was on oxygen. When I read the stories of caregivers on KP, I am filled with admiration for you, because most of you have taken on enormous workloads. Be sure to take care of yourselves.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice, support encouragement and prayers! My post got moved to the “Heath” topic, which I will add to my profile. Since I’m not subscribed to that topic, I thought there were no replies! Then I read messages, and saw 4 pages! I am overwhelmed with the kindness of our KP community! Thank you. I had a good cry of gratitude reading all your replies —
-Dad has a hospital bed with the air mattress that promotes circulation, and we were shown massage methods to use when we change him
-We do have and use rails on the sides of his bed and supplies -pads both reusable and disposable for the bed, and special wipes and creams for his skin
-Thanks for the idea of the “Texas catheter”, at this point he doesn’t like anything attached to him and we dress him now in a backwards long bathrobe so he has a difficult time removing his diaper…dementia related behavior 
-No we don’t argue, negotiate or reason—to be honest, most days there isn’t a lot of language sometimes there are what I call dementia loops of perseveration conversations…
- Hospice sent a Music Therapist! She’s awesome, comes weekly and plays her guitar and sings hymns/ patriotic / folk songs of Dads era, he even joins in, and I do too!!
- I play “Alexa” free music—talk radio or Audio books confuse Dad, he thinks someone is talking to him and he can’t hear, then and keeps shouting “What?”-but they have been great company for me, with ear buds when I can.
- My brothers and their wives do help and we pay night help and, after a year and a half, I can now go home to my house Friday, Saturday and Sunday, which my husband appreciates. I stand in awe of anyone doing this alone and urge you to talk to your Doctor and Health Insurance about Managed Long Term Care.
- Thank you for the suggestion about moving his bed to face a window and placing the bed in the front room— he does like quiet, but I chuckled at the “Queen of her domain” that enjoyed her bed in the parlor!!
-Knitting has saved my mental health during this journey! Especially Marianna Mel’s free patterns which I can do with success and not not much concentration- which I don’t seem to have these days!
Again, thank you for a safe place to “Vent” and my best to all caregivers and those supporting caregivers. Hugs!


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestions of asking Hospice for bath wipes. I will ask his nurse next time she visits. My thoughts go out to all who care.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

diane647 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions of asking Hospice for bath wipes. I will ask his nurse next time she visits. My thoughts go out to all who care.


I used baby wipes on my Mom. I am not sure Hospice offered wipes.
Stay strong. Remember: you can only do your best !! And you will have good days and bad days.
BE KIND TO YOU !!!!


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

Vent as much as you need. You need an outlet to stay able. You will look back at these days as the gift that it is. May your loving kindness be renewed daily. May your dad be at peace.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

The hardest part about end-of-life care is knowing the outcome. The best part is knowing you are doing your best for love. May the Good Lord strengthen your resolve and give you comfort to ease your heartache.


----------



## Chronic Kristinitis (9 mo ago)

Cindycz said:


> I and my siblings ( two brothers) were determined to keep my Dad, who has dementia and Parkinson’s in his apartment after Mom passed June 2020. He requires 24 hour care, and qualified for hospice in the home last month. Yesterday after we had to call 911 for a lift assist because my brother was in the hospital (another story) and Dad was on the floor, the Hospice Case Manager advised that Dad stay in bed. This makes sense as standing and moving or deciding to stand or move takes hours at this point, but it’s so sad to me.
> 
> He is on hydrocodone as he is in pain with stiffness and cellulitis.
> 
> Caregiving is lonely and sad sometimes! Good thing Spring is on the way! Thanks for letting me complain!!


can you get a professional care giver to come sit? Those on call nurses? YOU NEED A BREAK! Plus, those trained bed sittting nurses have all the know how in things like this. Get one, even for one day.


----------

